# Grip.



## bscastro (Jun 21, 2002)

Does anyone here work on their grip strength? I see it being very useful for martial artists. Check out the Grip Page. It has some great advice on improving grip.

Recently, I've just been doing Reverse Curls, wrist curls (Palm-up and down), and working with grippers. Also, moves like Pull-ups definitely work the grip, but I don't do these as much as I would like to. Also, the FMA stickwork helps strengthen my grip as well.

Bryan


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2002)

Ah, somebody on a martial art site as dedicated or at least interested in grip training as me.  I can give you a whole bucket of ideas if you want any.  The ones i don't claim as mine are just stuff i've picked up along the way.
It is very usefull to martial art to have an excellent grip and hand strength is imperative to any form of grappling, weapon fighting or even some aspects of escape, ie, climbing.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 27, 2002)

I've noticed that my grip has improved considerably from simple stick work.

Cthulhu


----------



## bscastro (Aug 27, 2002)

I think grip can be worked in many ways too...

Machine, maybe you can post a couple methods you use for grip work?

Right now, I've found that a lot of my lifting for other muscles helps my grip, such as deadlift, shrugs, stiff-legged deadlifts, and all rowing motions. That and stickwork is what I'm doing at the moment. I was doing direct gripwork, including using the grippers and wrist curls, but I'm finding that the above-mentioned movements are all I need right now.

Bryan


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 27, 2002)

I need to clarify my earlier post.  I don't think my grip improved just with simple stick work.  It was the stick work, combined with slightly heavier sticks, along with paintball gloves with slick palms that helped improve my grip.  I really had to squeeze tight, especially during sinawalli drills, or my sticks would go flying out of my hands.

Cthulhu


----------



## Wertle (Aug 27, 2002)

> I really had to squeeze tight, especially during sinawalli drills, or my sticks would go flying out of my hands.



I know that working on grip never really crossed my mind until I started training with tonfa.  They have been the most challenging weapon for me to learn so far, in the sense of using grip to control the momentum, readjusting grip after swings, and changing holds on the weapon.  That, and keeping it from escaping my hands and fly across the room (it only happened once, and nothing was broken ¬_¬)


----------



## Machine (Aug 27, 2002)

If you aren't going to train the grip directly, then you can adjust, minor, your weight workout to achieve maximum benefits.

Deadlift.  Wrap a fat piece of cloth or foam padding around the bar so you have to use a wide grip.  DOn't make it too thick and you may have to lower the weight at first but in the long run this will make your hands mighty strong.  This can be applied to curls and other lifts.

Pullups.  Find a thick bar or hang two cloths from the bar adn grab thos and pull yourself up.  This will also work the back muscles in a different manner and put a lot of stress on the hands to hold on.

Shrugs.  (I invented this one or at least haven't seen it anywhere.)  Basically, what i do is pinch, like an eagle claw pinch with all the fingers, a 25pd plate in each hand and then do shrugs.  WHat makes it interesting is if you do calf raises at the same time.  Makes for a nice compound exercise and is pretty tough on the hands.

For direct work.
Scale a wall with a one inch grove.  THis will kill your hands but make them extremely strong.  Just shake hands with a climber and you'll see what i mean.

Captains of crunch from ironmind are alright but tend to be only hard at the last inch or so and cannot be used to much.

Leverage bar is a great wrist strengthener.

A wrist roller is great.  THe one with a straight bar, a string hanging down and a weight on the end.  Just rotate the bar until the string winds up and keep those dawn shoulders down and the arms straight!

Finger tip pushups.  Be careful!

I've just started Arnis stickwork and that is amazing!  Especially for the brachordalias muscle where the forearm joins the biceps area.

Dynamic tension is great.  Just hold your hand open wide and then close it slowly and with as much tension as you can.  Seems to work good on the sinews and not so much on the muscles.

Well, thats a few adn i hope you guys can share some that i didn't mention cause i' m always up for improving my grip.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

I'be seen what you call shrugs done before.

I use a simple squeeze ball and it really works--the kind sold as tension relievers. When I read a book or surf the web I sue it in the other hand.


----------



## Machine (Aug 27, 2002)

Squeezing a ball is good too but is quite limited in overall development.


----------



## Machine (Aug 31, 2002)

I really wish we could get a good conversation going here about grip.  I've tried other forums and the only one with a little success was the gripboard but those guys are freaks and don't do martial arts but lift intense amounts of weights.
Since the grip is imperative to a good martial artist I would think we could all share thoughts, training, ideas and equipment uses in order to continue our training by accelerating it and accepting new devices and further the strength in out hands but pushing all boundaries and trying everything.
or maybe im just a grip freak


----------



## tonbo (Sep 6, 2002)

Some time ago, I heard of this one:

get a big sheet of butcher paper or brown packaging paper (most drugstores should sell it in a roll, or you could get it from a packaging store).  Crumple it up with one hand, squeezing it as tightly as you can.  Once you are done with that, flatten it back out, using sweeping strokes of your hands (think of doing parries while doing this!!).  Rinse, repeat.

If I have paper that I need to throw away, I will alternate hands and crumple it up.  Yeah, not ideal, maybe, but it does tend to work my grip a bit.

I also use the "power putty" that I got from a local climbing/sports store.  It has good resistance, and can be used to work individual fingers or the whole hand.  I also tend to use two pool balls (the queue ball and the 8-ball) as "meditation balls", and rotate those around my palm (the one-handed drill).  That has done wonders, too.

And also.....typing.  Yep, playing on the keyboard can help, although it is somewhat limited...

Peace--


----------



## Roland (Sep 6, 2002)

at first you had to pull a string, like a top, to get the inner part rolling, but then you were supposed to keep it moving in your hand, centrifugal force sorta thing.

Apparently you can get it moving without the string if you are really good.
I thought it was a joke until I tried to get it going, after 15 seconds you can really feel it working!


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Mar 14, 2003)

There has been some mention of rock climbing training aids here, but the most obvious part of climbing has been overlooked: actually climbing! This is great for your grip strength!
Also: go to a local climbing gym and ask one of the instructors to show you how to use their hangboard, most good gyms have one. 


> moves like Pull-ups definitely work the grip


 This is true, but pull-ups on a hangboard are even better because of the variety of shapes, not just a round bar.


----------



## A.R.K. (Mar 21, 2003)

Get a towel or rag and soak it, then continue to ring it out till it's dry.

The windlass will also strengthen.

Staff curling.

Squeezing a tennis ball.

Holding a jug or weights out for time.

Hope this may help.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 22, 2003)

You could try some of these toys:


http://www6.mailordercentral.com/ironmind/products.asp?dept=9


http://www6.mailordercentral.com/ironmind/products.asp?dept=8

From www.ironmind.com

Note that those captain of crush grippers are damn hard to close.


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 23, 2003)

Deadlift


----------



## Elfan (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *Deadlift *



haha, one word, I like it.  Into the deadlift until it feals the bar is going to rip your finger's off thing?


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 24, 2003)

There are a lot of different types of grips.

There is the alternate grip (the grip you use when spotting someone) and that works fine.

But what most people like to do to develop grip strength is deadlift with both palms facing you.  Get a thick bar, not one of those thin bars.  If you have big hands, you can even wrap a towel or something.  DO NOT USE STRAPS.  Then lift.  You won't be able to lift as much weight like you can with the alternate grip, but the alternate grip is more for lifting more and focusing on your legs and to some extent, your back and not focusing so much on the forearms.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 25, 2003)

I do wrist curls and use those queeze balls- also pull-ups in my dojo are special   because we don't have a pull-up bar, but we have an I-beam. So I do pull-ups on that- slowly to not whack my head into the ceiling. It certainly uses hand strength to do!

I found the tonfa and stickwork to be a good workout, THEN started with the sai. Not only keeping a grip, but the rapidly changing grips do a hell of a lot for the hand and forearm! I dropped the damn thing once on my foot. Good incentive


----------



## Jusroc (Oct 3, 2021)

Neil Adams Judo Guru sells his patented version of Uchikomi bands (resistance bands for drilling Judo standing techniques).

These are really cool for power in your grip, as the resistance bands have judo gi / kimono material sewn into the tops of them, for you to grip onto.

These are also designed for you to get power and precision in your technique.
Can be used to drill all sorts of techniques.

I also know of some Aikidoka who have amazing grip strength and monster forearms
due to doing traditional Subori Bokken repetition practice.

The techniques that make up the core techniques in the Aikido syllabus (in most Aikido styles)
come from Traditional Ju Jutsu schools who created techniques based on kenjutsu movements.

The same Subori done with a Bokken can also be practised by those who practice Kendo.
As Subori, done regularly, will give you not only strong wrist muscles, but also 
better control over moving the sword.

For throwing, many Judoka will choose on the contrary, a light grip with the strongest part of their grip often being found in the little finger, this is due to it being closest to the opponents body, and gives the most flexibility in movement with the wrist compared to a rigid closed strong full handed grip.

On the floor however, where both fighters are less mobile and both are less able to generate the power to significantly move their partner, tight full hand grips may be more desirable, due to short term control it gives.

If the above ideas still don't float your boat, and you want something more mystical and romantic.
Perhaps watch some of the old 1970s Jackie Chan Kung Fu Movies.... or young athletic kung fu students learning to carry massive ceramic jars full of water with their cat claw hand techniques....


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 3, 2021)

The bag throwing is the best way to develop grip strength.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 3, 2021)

I have found that the Mercy Game was a great start for building strength and endurance.





						Mercy (game) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Also work on squeezing your fingers together like theirs are not there. the squeeze causes a compression and then you can work the rotation for the win . 
I like the squeeze as it addresses tendon strength in a direction not normally addressed.

Also as mentioned Cane work. Strike a heavier cane into a heavy bag will help build grip strength. 
It will also train you to relax your grip and tighten for the strike.   A constant tight grip can cause cramps in the forearms.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 20, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The bag throwing is the best way to develop grip strength.


This ‘itis’ brothers have my thumbs so messed up my grip has went to pot.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 20, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> This ‘itis’ brothers have my thumbs so messed up my grip has went to pot.


For that bag, 23 lb should be the maximum. Also don't fill in 100% BB. 50% BB and 50% other material (such as the green bean) will be better.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 20, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> This ‘itis’ brothers have my thumbs so messed up my grip has went to pot.



I picked up the other day that especially for collar chokes  it works better if you relax the thumb


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 21, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I picked up the other day that especially for collar chokes  it works better if you relax the thumb


I can see that working on something as flexible as a collar where you can really get the collar rolled under the four fingers.
Grabbing is where I can run into problems. I have increased my weight training and can really feel it in my hands. Holding the smallish diameter of a barbell/dumbbell in suspension hurts. Exercises where I can palm the weight are not as bad as long as the weight is not rolling onto my palm heel. For sure cannot do finger pushups anymore. Even palmed pushups are not comfortable. 
Yesterday, I unloaded 40 50lb bags of feed (do this every week). I can do stuff like that without much trouble because the bag does not put too much pressure on the thumbs.


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 21, 2021)

my grip strength went up with Heavy Deadlifts/ Barbell shrugs for traps.


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 21, 2021)

one thing i see is guys using gloves and straps for any exercises like Barbell rows---etc.  best to use no straps. I used them myself when doing Hanging leg raises from a chinning bar but since i stopped using straps i am much stronger and thicker in my lower arms.


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 21, 2021)

talking about these
Weight Lifting Straps: When And How Should You Use Them?


----------



## milewski (Oct 21, 2021)

Best method I have found is finger pushups, start on knees if to difficult then go to full push-ups once you can. We also do variations such as lifting fingers (pinky, then ring then middle) to add difficulty. Wrist push-up also help as it builds your wrist strength as well.


----------



## Buka (Oct 22, 2021)

Rich Parsons said:


> I have found that the Mercy Game was a great start for building strength and endurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Mercy game is just plain nasty.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 22, 2021)

Buka said:


> That Mercy game is just plain nasty.



By the way getting the s lock works really well for that.






So instead of pushing down you rotate your thumb towards you.


----------

